
Show HN: A time tracker to track and manage your personal overtime - snemvalts
https://www.weeksandhours.com/
======
ZinniaZirconium
Oh cool. I could have used this a couple of years ago when $Company was
launching a new $product and I was working a lot of overtime and weekends. Not
so much this year though with chroma virus there's not much work to do.
Definitely not reaching overtime. Hope the future improves and overtime
tracking becomes a thing again.

~~~
snemvalts
Yeah, this was my exact goal with this.

Though after dogfooding myself this for a month or two, I've found it useful
during stay-at-home orders, since work time can blend into personal time so
much more easily.

